# The Kineticolor Panoramic Camera.



## smithdan (Mar 19, 2021)

Just how can you go wrong with something like this!  Seems like a company calling itself Kinetic Marketing had the factory who made all those late century film wasters whip up a bunch with the appropriate logo as promotional giveaways.....



 
..this one for the SeaTac mall.   I had hoped that the usual plastic and often bleary lens on this thing might be designed a little wider in honor of the "panorama" feature.  A hint is the front viewfinder opening,



 
and the fixed shutters on the film plane.  Apart from those differences, the lens, case and film transport is the same as all the plastic film gobblers from the twilight of the silver halide process.



 
Sure enough, pano, just like it said on the box.  Specs said 1/100 sec and best use ISO 200 so in went fp4 and I pushed 1 stop.  D76 1:1


So here  are some, full frame including the black frame that the scanner made when it had a mind to.



 
light leaks compliments of the cheesy plastic film cassette.  they disappear as the roll progresses



 



 
sun flare, artsy for some..



 
poor lens choice for a panorama.  Focus favored too close for panos.



 
and huge drop off to the corners but guess it was expected.



 
The fuzzy stuff on the film cassette was unraveling at this point giving interesting artifacts on the last two.
In defence of this plastic fantastic,  it didn't break or bind up on the 24 frame roll and the viewfinder was more accurate than some of these cheapies.  All frames were composed as shot, no crop or straightening.


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 20, 2021)

How fun. Nice shots especially the 2nd one with the candid of person on bench.


----------



## star camera company (Mar 20, 2021)

Ohhhh. That must have De Lighted photofinishers of the day!


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 20, 2021)

star camera company said:


> Ohhhh. That must have De Lighted photofinishers of the day!



Been there, still there. Several of my current customers shoot pano's.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 20, 2021)

Very cool. I like the one of the field 'n fence with flare, and the bridge. Nice set. 

By the way, do you know about Krappy Kamera? I forget the dates for submissions but you ought to have something worth submitting...


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 3, 2021)

Interesting camera and a good set of shots....


----------



## smithdan (Apr 3, 2021)

vintagesnaps said:


> Very cool. I like the one of the field 'n fence with flare, and the bridge. Nice set.
> 
> By the way, do you know about Krappy Kamera? I forget the dates for submissions but you ought to have something worth submitting...


Thanks.  Had a look at that Crappy Camera site,  their definition of what cameras qualify is limited.  Also they require a fee to  enter their sponsored events.   Just might scrounge up something for WWPPD this year though.


----------



## Shishi (Aug 5, 2021)

I have the Kineticolor camera - but mine can change from panoramic to normal.  I have used it in both forms, many years ago, and it took good pictures.  However, in looking at it 25 years later, I can't find the switch for changing it back & forth.  The instruction booklet and its diagram say it is just to the left of the viewfinder, but it's not there!  I know I used it on vacation all those years ago, and I do have panoramic and regular photos in albums.  Does anyone have one with the switch?  I can't find it anywhere  on the camera.  It looks much like the one that smithdan shows, except mine is from Mega Mountain Twisters Soft Drink Mix.  I sent in lids or barcodes or something similar to get it.


----------



## Shishi (Aug 5, 2021)

star camera company said:


> Ohhhh. That must have De Lighted photofinishers of the day!


Walgreens did a great job on my combination panoramic and normal photos (on same roll).  Now I can't find the switch on the camera to change back and forth (it's been at least 25 years).


----------

